# John deere 1010 crawler final drive adjustment



## Rick slater (Jul 24, 2019)

Hello im Richard i replaced bearings and gear on one side clutches are new cant get adjusted have book is there any secrets wont steer on one side worked great before meed help love my 1010 but its driving me crazy


----------

